# Can anyone ID the lanterns used in the movie Melancholia?



## velvetfoot (Dec 22, 2011)

They looked really cool.


----------



## loon (Dec 22, 2011)

these kind?   

loon

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sky_lantern


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 22, 2011)

My brother got a mess of those sky lanterns and he releases them with his daughters sometimes.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 22, 2011)

Oooops, no, though they were neat too, although, wouldn't they be a fire hazard?  They were what looked like pumped kerosene lamps that Jack Bauer, I mean, Kiefer Sutherland, carried back from the store because power outages were predicted during the fly by.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 22, 2011)

They had the sky lanterns too it seems- coincidence?


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 22, 2011)

It was something like this, ie, shiny:


----------



## begreen (Dec 22, 2011)

Funny you should ask. We first saw sky lanterns launched at a big Dushera celebration in New Delhi. They are magical.  I just made a couple of them for a memorial service last weekend. They weren't successful because I didn't have the right fire-retardant for the tissue paper and could have used a bit more fuel. I used 1/4 cake of a SuperCedar. 3/8 to 1/2 would have been better I think. The second one almost made it, but then a tear developed in the top and it couldn't hold hot air well. We are going to try again. The day after the memorial I discovered that you can buy them on Amazon, so an order is on the way. Should be here today. I will try to film a launch.

edit: just saw your update with the pic. I haven't seen the movie, but if it was a period piece, they might have used Dietz lanterns?


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, I ordered a small lantern:
http://shop.britelyt.com/500cp-and-...britelyt-polished-brass-lanten-and-reflector/


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 12, 2013)

Well, believe it or not, I just got it!  It's beautiful.  Haven't tried it yet.  The one I  got is this one:
https://shop.britelyt.com/lantern-packages/plus-package-500cp-lantern/


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 13, 2013)

That is pretty sexy


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 13, 2013)

Could always try this one . . . not so shiny . . . but quite powerful.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 13, 2013)

I believe the original (and current, in Europe) name is Petromax.  From the Britelyt web site:

BriteLyt™ is the proud owner of the Petromax™ trademark in the United States.


----------



## begreen (Dec 14, 2013)

Have to ask, are these essentially chromed Colman white gas lanterns or are they significantly different? At 5X the price I am hoping they are revolutionary.


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 15, 2013)

I usually associated Petromax lanterns as burning Kerosene and Colemans burning white gas. Coleman does sell a kerosene lantern but it doesnt seem to be as popular as it requires preheating with alcohol to fire off


----------



## Ehouse (Dec 15, 2013)

begreen said:


> Have to ask, are these essentially chromed Colman white gas lanterns or are they significantly different? At 5X the price I am hoping they are revolutionary.




The last sentence of velvetfoot's link says they'll burn "virtually any combustible liquid fuel you may have available".


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 15, 2013)

Plus, it's very shiny, and was featured in a Lars von Trier film.


----------

